# Cigarfest 2016 Split Rock Resort Lodging



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, we are 4 weeks from Cigarfest 2016 at Split Rock Resort, PA. As in the past, our group is renting 3 houses this year. They are 5 bedroom houses with huge family rooms, game room with pool tables, hot tubs, etc... in each home. They are on the lake (318 Skye Dr, Lake Harmony, PA 18624) walking distance from the gate shack / Split Rock Lodge. We have 2 to 3 openings in one of the houses as 3 of our regular guys had to back out this year. Cost is $120 a person that includes your stay from Thursday to Sunday (28 April thru 1 May). Let me know if you are interested asap as it's a first come first serve basis. You can contact me via email: [email protected] and I'll get back with you right away...... :smoke2:


----------



## tomp (Dec 13, 2015)

Split rock is nice.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Update: Spots are going quick, still have one (1) left...... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Good news, the house is full....... :clap2:


----------



## lroy76 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks again for having me up this year, I had a blast. Hold my spot for next year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

lroy76 said:


> Thanks again for having me up this year, I had a blast. Hold my spot for next year!
> 
> View attachment 72802
> 
> ...


It was our pleasure Lucas, we will definitely hold you a spot for sure....... :thumb:


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

So how was Cigar Fest? I thought I'd see more about it on the forum, but this was the only thread I found. The wife and I are considering going next year. Looks like a blast, but I figured more folks from Puff would be posting and talking about it.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well guys and girls, we are getting ready for Cigarfest again. Just as last year, we have a couple of spots available in one of our houses. If you are looking for a place to stay while at the festival, let me know and we can talk. First come, first serve...... :thumb:


----------



## habanos (Jun 10, 2017)

Missed it. Next year I will be there!!!


----------

